# Breeding Nubian doe to LaMancha buck?



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

I have been looking locally for a Nubian buck service and have had a really hard time finding one (read: *can't *find one!) so I have opted for a LaMancha buck instead as I wouldn't mind keeping a cross in the event she has a little girl.

My Nubian is pretty good sized, but I do worry a bit about breeding her with a larger breed. She has kidded before so that works in her favor, but I was just wondering if anyone on the board has done this type of cross and if so what the results were?

Thanks!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry but LaManchas really aren't a larger breed than Nubians. They tend to run medium to large sized but I don't think your Nubian should have any problems.

I don't raise Nubians, so I've never done a Nubian x LaMancha, but I have done Boer x LaMancha. It should be a good cross, the kids will just have weird ears


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the input - I was under the impression that LaMancha's ran larger. Good to know and yes, I am kind of looking forward to the weird ears


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree nubians are a very large breed.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nubians and Lamanchas are about the same size. Actually i've seen more nubians larger than lamanchas...that's from my experience. But that would be a nice dairy cross...the kids will have the little ears though...if you don't mind that then you should get some kids. Good luck!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

There are only a few breeders I can think of that have Lamanchas that are bigger than your average Nubian. Generally, LM's are usually a bit smaller.

I will say you will get some funky looking kids! For me personally, it's my least favorite cross. Roman noses and long(in LM terms) elf ears, but if you don't mind the looks...go for it.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

I am taking my doe to be bred this weekend. Hopefully it will take. 

I do like the idea of getting a cross out of this doe because while she has a really high fat content in her milk, she doesn't produce much. I figure if I breed her to a LaMancha and get a girl from her I will (hopefully!) end up with a doe who has nice fatty milk and lots of it!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

LaManchas are considered a medium sized goat while Nubians are considered a large sized goat.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

I really had no idea that LaMancha were so much smaller than Nubians! The buck is about the same size as my girl. :greengrin: I took her today and while she isn't ecstatic about the car ride, she seems happy enough with her new boyfriend.

I also got to see some of the kids the buck sired last season and they are very lovely so I am really looking forward to seeing what happens with my girl!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Like everyone said - size shouldn't be a problem here so go for it! What you will get - earless goats lols! It will be fun to see the kids in the spring!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I think we will all be interested in pictures when the kids are born. Don't think I have ever seen a picture of a Nubian/LaMancha cross... could be interesting!


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm most curious about the ears...will they have any? Will they stick straight out? Can't wait!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they could have nubian ears or lamancha ears or one kid with each. Depends on which ear genetic they get.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

My herd queen Lacey is half LaMancha half Nubian.










this her with Tally who is a PB LaMancha.










One of Lacey's older sisters has the gopher ears. Another has the elf ears like she does, and another has regular floppy Nubian ears.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I bet the kids will be cute. Does the bucks dam have a lot of capacity? Sounds like thats what you are looking for in this cross so hopefully you get it!  I bet the kids will be pretty darn flashy!


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

myfainters said:


> I bet the kids will be cute. Does the bucks dam have a lot of capacity? Sounds like thats what you are looking for in this cross so hopefully you get it!  I bet the kids will be pretty darn flashy!


The buck's dam is a gallon milker which is plenty for my needs and his doelings from last season have nice long teats already.

I am hoping the kids will be sassy - my Nubian has pretty nice coloring and I think it will go well with the bucks light tan. I should remember to take a pic of him when I pick her up!


----------

